# Charter Member T-Shirts



## dvsDave

If you signed up by midnight yesterday(Feb. 18th) , then you will be eligible for the first officially licensed ControlBooth.com Shirt. <center> 



Details will follow
Yes, I know they aren't black, but they may change depending on what I can work out with a print shop.</center>


----------



## HMOcidalmaniac

how much are they?


----------



## dvsDave

I am guessing between $14 and $18, plus S/H.... still working out final deal with the printers.


----------



## OnWithTheShow

Are the shirts in the picture gray? Gray has become an acceptable color for me in construction situations, I still prefer black though. They look great.


----------



## dvsDave

tha shirts inteh picture are grey, but we are looking into getting them in black...


----------



## The_Terg

If you get em in black, I think you got a number of willing customers


----------



## miniwyo

What about ball caps? If you had ball caps I would be a big spender here. I go through those things like crazy.


RJ 
Rock Springs Wy.


----------



## dvsDave

caps are doable... 

give me till tuesday, I may have a whole shop up for you! -including ballcaps


----------



## wolf825

neato shirts!! Ya the black cloth would go over more than grey...maybe do the logo in glow in the dark?<G>

-wolf


----------



## MistressRach

wolf825 said:


> neato shirts!! Ya the black cloth would go over more than grey...maybe do the logo in glow in the dark?



Glow in the Dark would be really cool, good idea Wolf


----------



## MistressRach

actually, now that i think about it, making the shirts G-I-T-D isnt practical, it would about double the cost of them from the supplier. if you want them to glow, go buy a $3-4 thing of G-I-T-D paint and go over the lettering, much cheaper


----------



## mbenonis

If you manage to get the shirts in black, you definitely have a customer here!


----------



## zac850

Here to!
the shirts look really cool. 
How would it work, pay via paypal or what?


----------



## HMOcidalmaniac

i would definatly contribute- maybe not a cap tho- how about visors?


----------



## wemeck

Either way the merchandise is a great idea and way to get more people interested in CB.com.


----------



## missa

if you got them in black i would get one! Also, the shirts will help promote the site


----------



## Smatticus

The shirt looks awesome! I know alot of other people have added this too but if you can get them in black they just might become my stage/controlbooth shirts. Goodluck getting everything together!


----------



## avkid

when is that shop coming Dave?


----------



## dvsDave

soon... very soon... almost ready to switch servers...


----------



## avkid

good..............very good


----------



## Smatticus

Have there been any new updates on Controlbooth.com tshirts or merchandise since this post was written? Birthday coming up soon and it would be a good time to aquire some tshirts.  Thanks!


----------



## avkid

same situation with me


----------



## avkid

thank you dave!


----------



## TheatreTechie

I think found a source for black shirts. Only looked at it quickly. It might be worth checking out. http://www.printmojo.com


----------



## dvsDave

Awesome! I applied and will keep everybody updated. What I need now is how many people are serious about buying a shirt so I know how many to order.


----------



## Traylen

Ditto with everyone else - I would *definitely* buy one in black!


----------



## zac850

I would buy one if its in black. I don't have enough black shirts as it is.


----------



## echostryk

If the black shirts look good, I'd probably be prepared to buy several. They might make good rewards for a couple of my best techs and I wouldn't mind having more than one myself  . This brings me to an interesting question, how would shipping and handling work for multiple orders?


----------



## dvsDave

well, actually, through printmojo.com I would basically order and pay for a certain number of shirts and then you could go to the online store and buy them and they would handle the shipping and payment charges. Right now, it's just a matter of me building up enough capitol to be able to order the shirts.


----------



## sallyj

Count me in for a black shirt!

SJM


----------



## yvfd82t

You tell me a price and i will give you an answer.
I want a shirt so most likly i will buy it any way....


----------



## avkid

are we any closer to charter member t-shirts?


----------



## ccfan213

ill def buy a shirt or two, provided that they are black


----------



## dvsDave

Well, we definitely have enough interest to get them. Just let me talk to the wife about investing the capitol to get them.


----------



## Mayhem

Slipped that sensational bit of news into this post very subtlety Dave!


----------



## dvsDave

Should probably announce that, shouldn't I?


----------



## Mayhem

Well - I guess you just did to the folk reading this topic!!


----------



## avkid

congratulations, and you sound like my father, he has to ask mom before he spends any money!


----------



## zac850

Congratulations!

Yes, managed not to really say that, and just slip that info out. Anyway, congratulation!


----------



## ccfan213

congrats! i doubt u could have been more subtle if u tried tho, but the secret is out


----------



## avkid

What ever happened to our charter member t-shirts?


----------



## Radman

Whats a charter member?


----------



## Mayhem

Basically a charter member is one that has been there since the conception of the (in this case) web site or joined within its infancy (usually the first 12 to 18 months)


----------



## Radman

Hmm I guess thats not me...


----------



## Mayhem

Me either - but that is not important. Longevity of membership is a good thing but contribution is more important in my opinion. You are here now and contributing now and that is much better that having been here since day one yet not contributing.

You have also been here long enough to show your commitment to the site and its evolution and that is what keeps the community fresh and active. Members come and go and many can contribute greatly in the short amount of time that they spend here and I certainly don’t want to cheapen or dismiss their contributions. But for the development and ongoing success we need not only new members but members to contribute over time.

So – well done to all those that are here and contributing.


----------



## avkid

First post by dvsDave:

Posted: Thu Feb 19, 2004 12:11 am Post subject: Charter Member T-Shirts 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you signed up by midnight yesterday(Feb. 18th) , then you will be eligible for the first officially licensed ControlBooth.com Shirt. 


Yes,you are a charter member Mayhem!!!


----------



## Mayhem

woohoo! 

You have my address Dave!


----------



## Foxinabox10

I also think it should be based on the quality and quantity of one's posting, rather than simply being a member.


----------



## Radman

I joined immediately once I found this place, unfortunately it looks like I was just a few months late.


----------



## avkid

CafePress now has black t-shirts available!


----------



## dvsDave

excellent news! However, the hard drive that has all of my cafepress art on it is dead. I have to send it out to be professionally recovered.... not a cheap process. But I will do it as soon as I can and then I promise you I will get you black cb t-shirts.


----------



## avkid

Aren't the image files saved on cafepress?


----------

